# Why all the drama about 4.2.2?



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I notice that the rootzwiki mods have been locking down all the jakeday/jellybelly/4.2.2 threads. Why the drama? If I recall correctly, it was this sort of censure that caused the dev migration from xda some time back. I for one would like a place where we could talk about it, ask questions, and resolve issues without all the drama.

So mods, please don't lock this thread. Devs who want to badmouth other devs do so elsewhere. Trolls who refuse to recognize leaks prior to aosp releases go away.

Now, that said, I installed v12 and its running like a champ with the latest lab kernel. Unfortunately, the SOD issue where the screen blanks while animation duration is set to off is still there.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Instead of creating a new topic, see here: http://rootzwiki.com...ew__getlastpost

Threads will come back (they are currently archived or locked) when JakeDay agrees to stop pretending this and his other device ROMs are anything more than 4.2.1 in a clear manner and clears up the issue in a proper way. The staff have been in contact with him so it's mostly a matter of him telling us when he wants to take care of it. The staff have an obligation to ensure users are not being tricked or deceived when using another person's work as it looks bad on the Android community to ignore it.

In order to stop the ensuing drama, locking this thread.


----------

